# What's everyone buying on payday?



## Kevoffthetee (24 May 2014)

Thanks to the forum I've already sorted a saddle and post late on in the month so think I'll be choosing between SPD pedals for the pug and a budget pair of shoes or a saddle and new X-tyres for the mtb.


----------



## Mr_K_Dilkington (24 May 2014)

Nothing. I think I'm going to save towards a power meter for the road bike


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2014)

Paying for my sons 7 year old party at the local soft play place, looks like it will be about £140 , 16 kids running and screaming high on cheap juice and curly fries is going to be fun .


----------



## L14M (24 May 2014)

Pay day.. I wish


----------



## Peteaud (24 May 2014)

Holiday, Bills, 

Then if anything is left, a nice chow mein from The Happy Locust takeaway down the road 

(would like some new wheels but they have to be last on the list)


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2014)

L14M said:


> Pay day.. I wish


Yea but do you have a mortgage, utility bills , food bills etc etc to pay ?I need to clear a good £800 ish before i even think of buying food etc .


----------



## numbnuts (24 May 2014)

I'm saving up for something special


----------



## Sara_H (24 May 2014)

I owe school £55 for the balance of a school trip, I owe £28 to one of the other Mum's for the balance of the Y6 leaving party. I need to pay the balance of my holiday accommodation - £90, and I also have to pay the credit card bill which is money spent on my little trip to Budapest -£150.

There it is, mostly all gone!


----------



## jowwy (24 May 2014)

New kitchen for me, then i have a week off to fit it

Should be fun.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (24 May 2014)

I don't wait for payday, if it needs bought it is**.  Last purchase was a 27.5 MTB a few weeks ago, CX bike being purchased shortly

**I actually keep a large stock of replacement consumables (cables,chains,cassettes,brake pads for rim and disc and so on)


----------



## jonnysnorocket (24 May 2014)

Either a charge scoop saddle or a pair of eggbeater pedals!


----------



## winjim (24 May 2014)

Getting the garden landscaped. Entry fees for a couple of events. Hopefully put a few quid away towards the new wheelset.


----------



## vickster (24 May 2014)

New helmet if can find the right one!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 May 2014)

Food, kids clothes, dog food/insurance, and a few more bills. Oh, and a kitchen sink.


----------



## JasonHolder (24 May 2014)

Getting a smaller frame, the same bike though.
Garmin.
BC license
Giro overshoes collecting Monday


----------



## John the Canuck (24 May 2014)

saddle, chain, headset and other bits to get the Peugeot on-the-road...................

currently all over the kitchen table ..


----------



## mattobrien (24 May 2014)

New chain ordered as stock for the good bike. I could probably do with some spare brake pads as I seem to be going through them at a rare date, but at c. £45 for a full set it might have to wait until next month.

Also off to Le Mans shortly to watch the race.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (24 May 2014)

DHB bib shorts a cycle computer and a Seiko dive watch but don't tell my Mrs


----------



## tom_pvfc (24 May 2014)

New Bike Tyres! Exciting times huh


----------



## screenman (24 May 2014)

Self employed, I do not get pay days as such.


----------



## sazzaa (24 May 2014)

Need to pay off the balance of my Iceland holiday. Also need some summer clothes. Might buy a T in the Park ticket, haven't decided yet.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2014)

Nothing, credit card and overdraft maxed out.


----------



## cyberknight (24 May 2014)

dave r said:


> Nothing, credit card and overdraft maxed out.


Indeed , living on thin air the last 2 weeks and all my bike stuff had been blagged or out of the spare parts bin .If we had not already sent the invites for mini CK party and has responses i think we would have canceled it .


----------



## dave r (24 May 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Indeed , living on thin air the last 2 weeks and all my bike stuff had been blagged or out of the spare parts bin .If we had not already sent the invites for mini CK party and has responses i think we would have canceled it .



Its just been an expensive month, getting paid will give me enough breathing space so I can pay the bills and feed us, but not much more, its the trouble with being on low pay.


----------



## Sassy14 (24 May 2014)

Service on the hybrid and a new chain for it. Pump for the road bike. Oh and a new dress for a wedding reception that I am going to look drop dead gorgeous in.


----------



## sazzaa (24 May 2014)

dave r said:


> Nothing, credit card and overdraft maxed out.



Mate, if you can't afford to pay off a credit card in full every month then you really shouldn't have one. They're bad news.


----------



## dave r (24 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Mate, if you can't afford to pay off a credit card in full every month then you really shouldn't have one. They're bad news.



The credit card has zero interest on it for another eighteen months, it should be paid of by then, if not I'll balance transfer it elsewhere for more interest free time, I only use the card for large purchases, it has nothing on it for most of the time, its just that there's been a pair of large purchases lately.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 May 2014)

Youngest is doing a parachute jump for his 16th birthday. He is paying half.


----------



## Tyke (25 May 2014)

Slide for granddaughter in case it stops raining before the summer ends. Next month will be swing for other granddaughter then saving for bikes for Xmas for both. That`s what granddads are for.


----------



## slowmotion (25 May 2014)

Two Rubino tyres, £9.99 each. I had two punctures in the rain on yesterday's commute and it wazzed me off.


----------



## JasonHolder (25 May 2014)

Julia9054 said:


> Youngest is doing a parachute jump for his 16th birthday. He is paying half.


Airborne!!  kudos


----------



## Cuchilo (25 May 2014)

Another little slice of my house  I know I should feel lucky to have one but it doesn't feel lucky sometimes


----------



## Mark Grant (25 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Another little slice of my house  I know I should feel lucky to have one but it doesn't feel lucky sometimes



We've only got 4 or 5 little monthly slices to go, that is if you don't think about the massive shortfall in the endowment.


----------



## gavroche (25 May 2014)

I have pay day several times a week so it goes in the bank until I need it, which is several times a week.


----------



## Dark46 (25 May 2014)

Partly pay and partly birthday money I'll be buying a Garmin Edge and hopefully soon shoes and more cycling clothes


----------



## Cuchilo (25 May 2014)

Mark Grant said:


> We've only got 4 or 5 little monthly slices to go, that is if you don't think about the massive shortfall in the endowment.


8 more years for me  Still , I saw a guy asleep under the flyover A316 first thing this morning so I shall stop moaning about it


----------



## steveindenmark (25 May 2014)

More plants for the garden because I have too many bikes and too much bike stuff.

Steve


----------



## cyberknight (25 May 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> 8 more years for me  Still , I saw a guy asleep under the flyover A316 first thing this morning so I shall stop moaning about it


My slice finishes 1 month after the current retirement age so 19 years to go, i had to sell up at the recession and down size to start again due to nearly 18 months of short time which wiped us out but as you say i have a roof over my head .


----------



## Peteaud (25 May 2014)

Bentley needs waxing, Lambo needs a service.

The butler wants a pay rise and the maids are all pregnant and want time off and still be paid.

The drainage in the lower fields needs sorting and the golf club membership is up.


----------



## jdtate101 (25 May 2014)

Knee warmers...ooo the excitement


----------



## Dan B (25 May 2014)

One of these:






Not from my pay cheque, though: from savings. It's only really a coincidence that we're getting it around the end of the month


----------



## Julia9054 (25 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Airborne!!  kudos


Did a few jumps myself at his age. Though it quickly became apparent that it was not a financially realistic hobby for a sixth former with no part time job and no transport!


----------



## screenman (25 May 2014)

I am going to give some of mine to retired civil servants, just to help them out a bit until the old age one kicks in.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 May 2014)

It depends on the sale of golf equipment, but I may be after a bike


----------



## JasonHolder (25 May 2014)

Julia9054 post: 3099840 said:


> Did a few jumps myself at his age. Though it quickly became apparent that it was not a financially realistic hobby for a sixth former with no part time job and no transport!


Good stuff. Its £12 a jump where i go. weekend away adds up though. I haven't jumped in 2 years. Or drunk which goes hand in hand with rock, free fall and vans


----------



## flatflr (25 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Good stuff. Its £12 a jump where i go. weekend away adds up though. I haven't jumped in 2 years. Or drunk which goes hand in hand with rock, free fall and vans



Guess that's with your military discount at Nethers, last time I jumped there civilian jumps were £20.

Oh

I spent 11 years jumping at Weston until they closed it


----------



## Julia9054 (25 May 2014)

The nearest place to us is in Lincolnshire. The 2 day static line course is £195 and repeat jumps after that are £40.
If I recall correctly, my course in the late eighties was £50 and repeat jumps were £10.


----------



## flatflr (25 May 2014)

That's be Hibblestow (Target Skysports), have jumped there a few times. Sure he'll absolutely love it, just hope the bug doesn't bite


----------



## Julia9054 (25 May 2014)

flatflr said:


> That's be Hibblestow (Target Skysports), have jumped there a few times. Sure he'll absolutely love it, just hope the bug doesn't bite


I'm sure it will! He'll just have to get a part time job!


----------



## cosmicbike (25 May 2014)

cosmicbike said:


> Food, kids clothes, dog food/insurance, and a few more bills. Oh, and a kitchen sink.


 
And having just sold a load of stuff from my old hobby on the bay of E, I now have permission to buy myself an n+1. Guess I'm off the LBS tomorrow then


----------



## NorvernRob (25 May 2014)

Had to buy some goodies for the new bike, so have ordered 2 camelbak podium bottles, the tour edition ones. A white GB one and a yellow TDF one, plus a carbon-look small saddlebag. And I need at least one more pair of bibshorts too.....

I thought cycling was going to be a cheap hobby, I've spent £6,000 since January. And I'm not bragging cos I'm rich, I'm still paying for most of it


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 May 2014)

Payday is every time i go to work,some days are good some are bad. I've got my eye on one of these http://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/...oad-Saddle-Seat-Bright-Orange/1776273300.html to add to my orange bike theme!


----------



## potsy (26 May 2014)

Car tax


----------



## Silver Fox (26 May 2014)

A Shimano XTR Shadow + rear mech.

Loose women and beer, I'll just waste the rest.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (26 May 2014)

Possibly a newer bike  so other purchases on hold


----------



## Kies (26 May 2014)

topeak frame bag for the upcoming ride to the Warwicks - plan is to have nothing in my jersey pockets


----------



## Brava210 (26 May 2014)

This


----------



## User33236 (26 May 2014)

I've asked the Mrs to hide the cards from my wallet to stop me buying another bike that I really do not need


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 May 2014)

I'll probably buy some tires. 700x28s.


----------



## marknotgeorge (28 May 2014)

potsy said:


> Car tax


 Me too. At least mine's only £30. I shall be visiting the Decathlon in Cov on the way home from visiting my friend in Wembley, looking for a lightweight rain jacket.


----------



## number3 (28 May 2014)

I'm going clipless.


----------



## dave r (28 May 2014)

potsy said:


> Car tax



I did mine last month, £79 for 6 months.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2014)

I was going to buy some tires, but I traded a Schwinn Racer for a Schwinn Criss Cross, and those tires may be what I need.


----------



## s7ephanie (29 May 2014)

hello kitty cycling top and a cooling bandana for Fred the frenchie (dog)


----------



## jayonabike (29 May 2014)

Whisky


----------



## Mo1959 (29 May 2014)

House insurance


----------



## SteCenturion (29 May 2014)

Just sold an expensive guitar so n+1 will be easier to justify to the Mrs.
Will get it on C2W.

Next up, some 3T Ergonova Team carbon bars, same as I fitted to No1 bikey.


----------



## SteCenturion (29 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Need to pay off the balance of my Iceland holiday. Also need some summer clothes. Might buy a T in the Park ticket, haven't decided yet.


Didn't know they still did T in the Park.

Who's on ??

Last time I went was at Balado & I saw the dudes who did 'driftwood' etc & The Seahorses & The Prodigy.
Slept in the car & woke up crippled.


----------



## SteCenturion (29 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Bentley needs waxing, Lambo needs a service.
> 
> The butler wants a pay rise and the maids are all pregnant and want time off and still be paid.
> 
> The drainage in the lower fields needs sorting and the golf club membership is up.


Arrh.
QUIET money for the Maids eh.

Don't let Aud see this post or the Bentley is 'TOAST'.


----------



## sazzaa (29 May 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Didn't know they still did T in the Park.
> 
> Who's on ??
> 
> ...


 
Think I'd mainly be going for Weller, but the lineup is actually looking pretty good this year.


----------



## JoeyB (29 May 2014)

This payday I'll be fixing a car and taxing it too….

In a perfect world I would be buying another bike, as I would every pay day if I could lol


----------



## SteCenturion (29 May 2014)

sazzaa said:


> Think I'd mainly be going for Weller, but the lineup is actually looking pretty good this year.


Love Paul Weller (in a blokey way)
Got a very rare Marshall Paul Weller amp at home, was showing to a guy yesterday.

Enjoy the gig.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 May 2014)

Dan B said:


> One of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the ...?

Is that for moving bodies?


----------



## cuberider (29 May 2014)

A new base layer and maybe some socks as the wife seems to have claimed mine


----------



## Cyclopathic (29 May 2014)

I'm just going to go mad and fritter it all away on food and bills.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2014)

Jamis Aurora Elite and some XT Trekking pedals to go on it.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 May 2014)

Payday? That was last week so I'm broke now.


----------



## Dan B (29 May 2014)

swl said:


> What the ...?
> 
> Is that for moving bodies?


Yep.


----------



## vickster (29 May 2014)

Helmet on order. Got paid a day late but a bit more as probation period completed and additional pay to cover health insurance now included (and by God, do I need bupa!)

Chipped a tooth so will be paying dentist too!


----------



## SteCenturion (29 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Helmet on order. Got paid a day late but a bit more as probation period completed and additional pay to cover health insurance now included (and by God, do I need bupa!)
> 
> Chipped a tooth so will be paying dentist too!


Ouch !!

Your in the wars lately Vickster.


----------



## vickster (29 May 2014)

Always


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2014)

vickster said:


> Always


Just went through that yesterday. Lots of drilling. My heart goes out to you @vickster


----------



## MrGrumpy (30 May 2014)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Thanks to the forum I've already sorted a saddle and post late on in the month so think I'll be choosing between SPD pedals for the pug and a budget pair of shoes or a saddle and new X-tyres for the mtb.


Pay day?? There is rumour going about that I get paid but funnily enough I`m skint permanently. Just hoping the the better half now gets a job after finishing her degree, then we can splash out on beans and sausages rather than just the beans


----------



## Kevoffthetee (25 Jul 2014)

I think it's time to buy the pug a new chain and brake pads and possibly a hand pump. She's had everything else


----------



## TheJDog (25 Jul 2014)

Accidentally left my Cébés in the car park yesterday morning, so I am looking for new sunglasses. I would go for Oakley Racing Jackets, but the expensive stuff goes on the bike, not on the face.


----------



## sidevalve (25 Jul 2014)

MrGrumpy said:


> Pay day?? There is rumour going about that I get paid but funnily enough I`m skint permanently. Just hoping the the better half now gets a job after finishing her degree, then we can splash out on beans and sausages rather than just the beans


Used to dream about having more than one bean.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2014)

numbnuts said:


> I'm saving up for something special


I've nearly got all the money I need


----------



## arranandy (25 Jul 2014)

Campag Super Record EPS groupset.....I wish


----------



## dave r (25 Jul 2014)

I was paid today, I'm currently working out who I can afford to pay and who I can put off till next month.


----------



## John the Canuck (25 Jul 2014)

got paid today

well that South Lanarkshire Council tax off my back...

so bought a brooks saddle care kit


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2014)

We've done our splurging this month.
I got my headphones, Ken got a bass and bought me a new amp. Beans for another 4 weeks then.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Jul 2014)

New windows


----------



## bpsmith (26 Jul 2014)

Bianchi Sempre Pro on order from Munich. £600 cheaper. Not a payday purchase, as on 0%, but happens to be arriving at that time.


----------



## hopless500 (27 Jul 2014)

Automatic door closer for the chicken coop.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (29 Oct 2014)

Only 2 days to go and I was going to get my new Solarstorm light but couldn't wait.

I'm on the lookout for a bargain but quality rear light, possibly a pair depending on cost. Likewise, a bargain waterproof with reflectives could be considered at the right price.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Oct 2014)

Thinking about some panniers.
Maybe Blackburns.


----------



## winjim (29 Oct 2014)

Hacksaw guide for cutting steerer tube. Hacksaw.

Oh yeah, and some new specs.


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2014)

Not necessarily on pay day but when i get round to it i'm going to order these(in white) for my old faithful Scott.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ke-tyre/rp-prod31768?utm_source=Google&utm_me He's been wearing yellow Luganos for the last few months,not good seeing as he's blue white and red!


----------



## Rob3rt (29 Oct 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Not necessarily on pay day but when i get round to it i'm going to order these for my old faithful Scott.http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...ke-tyre/rp-prod31768?utm_source=Google&utm_me He's been wearing yellow Luganos for the last few months,not good seeing as he's blue white and red!



Those tyres are the worst I have ever used. They are utter junk!


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Those tyres are the worst I have ever used. They are utter junk!




Well i've had some on one of my bikes for around 9 months,doing around 2000 miles and only one puncture and the tread is just starting to wear down, I've had loads of Luganos and they wear down a lot quicker,in my opinion.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2014)

I'm afraid it's too late! This came in the post on Saturday morning. A 63mm bore, 200mm stroke pneumatic cylinder. When I've cobbled something together, it should apply about 300kg of force to its victim.....on the left of the picture. I'm making a fully-automated beer can crusher, and it's blooming good fun!


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2014)

<Can crusher porn alert>
[media]
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JRMdKSOKJQ&index=7&list=PLCF55C7CF0B30127B
[/media]


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Oct 2014)

New chain for the roady, and a nice warm Castelli San Remo 2 thermo suit.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Oct 2014)

Racing roadkill said:


> New chain for the roady, and a nice warm *Castelli San Remo 2 thermo suit.*



Depending on your fit, I have a brand new Thermosuit for sale, well below retail price.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> Depending on your fit, I have a brand new Thermosuit for sale, well below retail price.


I take an XL in Castelli land, M or possibly L on everyone else's planet. What colour is the one you are selling?


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Oct 2014)

This one is an XL and it is the Flouro design.


----------



## Racing roadkill (30 Oct 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> This one is an XL and it is the Flouro design.


Bugger, I'm going for the silver and black one.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Oct 2014)

No worries, not seen that one, I've had this one sat, bagged and tagged for a year now (I bought two and only used one of them, for 2-3 rides, didn't get on with it so sold it and have the unused one left), so if you change your mind, my asking price is £120 + P&P (which is about £100 less than the retail price).


----------



## User33236 (11 Nov 2014)

I was hoping to buy some Kinesis Crosslight CX Disc wheels last payday (and the one before) but could not find any in stock anywhere so banked the money. A quick browse this evening on Wiggle showed two pairs in stock so order placed


----------



## huwsparky (11 Nov 2014)

Having only had my bike for 3 months the 'payday purchases' have been rife!

Starting from scratch since buying the bike I have bought:-

Pedals
Shoes
2 x cheap cycle shorts
1 x dhb Roubaix pro bib tights
2 x tubes
5 x Co2 inflation canisters
Garmin edge 500
HRM
Giant Ride sense
Overshoes
1 x cycle Jersey
2 x bottle cages
Moon xp 1500 light
Moon comet rear light
Long Johns
Top and bottom base layers
Gloves

Probably forgotten a few things but I've spent more than I really should have! 

Next up is a bike stand and I think I'm done for now providing I don't have anything unexpected going wrong.

Mrs not been to happy about the bike coming into my life!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2014)

huwsparky said:


> Having only had my bike for 3 months the 'payday purchases' have been rife!
> 
> Starting from scratch since buying the bike I have bought:-
> 
> ...




Welcome to the victims of nagging women who don't understand why we ride and spend money on our bikes club my friend!


----------



## Accy cyclist (12 Nov 2014)

My next purchase might be some silver bar tape for my ressurected Carrera Virtuoso.or maybe a new shiny chrome front wheel for it? http://www.woollyhatshop.com/Wheels...a-ROAD-Bike-FRONT-Wheel-TWF093/prod_2858.html


----------



## arch684 (12 Nov 2014)

Not buying anything but leaving plenty of hints for christmas


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Nov 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 60301
> I'm afraid it's too late! This came in the post on Saturday morning. A 63mm bore, 200mm stroke pneumatic cylinder. When I've cobbled something together, it should apply about 300kg of force to its victim.....on the left of the picture. I'm making a fully-automated beer can crusher, and it's blooming good fun!


Do you think that would apply enough force to compact sawdust into fuel blocks ?


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Nov 2014)

My next purchase







Pay day is never known though


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Do you think that would apply enough force to compact sawdust into fuel blocks ?


Spookily enough, the air compressor turned up today.
I think that you would need a lot more pressure than my cylinder can deliver. At a wild guess, probably several tonnes per square inch at the "ram" end of the sawdust compactor. That's entirely possible with pneumatics but you would need a much larger diameter air cylinder.

Edit: this is all shooting from the hip, BTW.


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Do you think that would apply enough force to compact sawdust into fuel blocks ?


 I just looked up some numbers. You need 4000 to 15,000 psi to do the job. That's hydraulics country, not pneumatics.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Nov 2014)

slowmotion said:


> I just looked up some numbers. You need 4000 to 15,000 psi to do the job. That's hydraulics country, not pneumatics.


That's a shame . Ive got a large compressor and loads of saw dust but not the brains to make it into fuel for my fire . Still , my chickens love the stuff so all is not lost .


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> My next purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er will they be lighter and more money than my chrome wheel(?)


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> Er will they be lighter and more money than my chrome wheel(?)


I have no idea . What did your chrome wheel cost and what does it weigh ?


----------



## the_mikey (13 Nov 2014)

Not buying anything if I can help it


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Nov 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> I have no idea . What did your chrome wheel cost and what does it weigh ?



I was joking.  You know your wheels are lighter and far more expensive than mine!
http://www.woollyhatshop.com/Wheels...a-ROAD-Bike-FRONT-Wheel-TWF093/prod_2858.html


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (14 Nov 2014)

New tires and mud guards for my pay day spend!! oh and repaying the in-laws for the partners new rear wheel!


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Nov 2014)

Accy cyclist said:


> I was joking.  You know your wheels are lighter and far more expensive than mine!
> http://www.woollyhatshop.com/Wheels...a-ROAD-Bike-FRONT-Wheel-TWF093/prod_2858.html


Only by 235g so not really worth the money on that front but they will make me go faster and girls will like me because of them


----------



## Big Nick (14 Nov 2014)

Some mudguards for the road bike....just can't decide which ones (no mounts which narrows the field a bit!)


----------



## Butty1972 (14 Nov 2014)

Dolan l'Etape in SRAM Rival 22.


----------



## arranandy (14 Nov 2014)

Just ordered a Colnago C60 frame. 10-12 week delivery. Paid my deposit already, balance to pay on build completion


----------



## samsbike (14 Nov 2014)

I try not to buy anything but usually end up being seduced by something or the other.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Nov 2014)

new ultegra derailer medium cage
new ultegra cassette 11-32t
new ultegra chain
New ultegra crankset 50/34T175mm
New ultegra brake pads x2 sets
new ultergra brake and gear cables
New sis water bottles yellow x2
New schwalbe ultremo DD tyres 700x25's
New Charge Knife saddle white

Dam near cleaned me out this month but I'm going to need all that out here in Cyprus. I'm back in UK for three weeks soon so will stuff it all in my rucksack on the return flight lol!


----------



## vickster (14 Nov 2014)

@BigonaBianchi Might have been cheaper to buy a new bike! But less rucksack stuffable


----------



## sackville d (14 Nov 2014)

I wont do , but a Brooks Cambium C15 really tempts!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Nov 2014)

Just bought one of these - very good quality and easily small enough to slip into a jersey pocket.


----------



## huwsparky (15 Nov 2014)

swl said:


> Just bought one of these - very good quality and easily small enough to slip into a jersey pocket.



WTF you gonna do with that on a bike ride? Lol


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Nov 2014)

I see a career in the Diplomatic Corps awaits you


----------



## burndust (15 Nov 2014)

Bike currently being serviced....aka new everything....that and new hand built wheels....plus I just took delivery of my new garmin forerunner 920XT. ....won't be buying anything else for a good wee while


----------



## Piemaster (15 Nov 2014)

Gonna get myself one of those Australian helmets


----------



## Kevoffthetee (22 May 2015)

It's been a while but now the season is well under way it's worth bringing back.

This payday I'm ordering my new club jersey. We've just changed supplier to Endura so wearing 'normal' sizes will be great. A shame about the 8-10 week delivery times.

I'm going to treat the MTB to some new, faster rubber as it going to become my commuter, all 5 miles of it. I may even get a new charge scoop saddle in black and blue to match the colour scheme.


----------



## Lisat (22 May 2015)

I had an austerity April and miserly May so now I can book and pay for my holidays.


----------



## busman (22 May 2015)

Going to be buying handlebar tape so I can fit my new shifters


----------



## Drago (22 May 2015)

Some A Sturmey brake levers for s frame I'm building up. Found some NOS jobs at a nice price.


----------



## dave r (22 May 2015)

Kevoffthetee said:


> It's been a while but now the season is well under way it's worth bringing back.
> 
> This payday I'm ordering my new club jersey. We've just changed supplier to Endura so wearing 'normal' sizes will be great. A shame about the 8-10 week delivery times.
> 
> I'm going to treat the MTB to some new, faster rubber as it going to become my commuter, all 5 miles of it. I may even get a new charge scoop saddle in black and blue to match the colour scheme.




I'm the same as I was when I posted on the second page of this thread, everything maxed out.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 May 2015)

Could do with a new pair of bibs.

Tempted to replace wheels for the A bike.

Fancy Di2 but thats a bit of a fat spend.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 May 2015)

Well a year on from my post a few pages back and the wife is working and we are on the beans and sausages now but I`m still skint but stuff it, anyway payday will be buying new bib shorts i reckon, fancied a carbon seatpost as well but no rush for that, also just bought an oil service kit for the 4x4 but also need to buy some other various filters etc to complete all of that. Probably just buy that before payday, in fact to repeat Pay Day??? yer having a laugh


----------



## arch684 (23 May 2015)

My son's wedding is today so i won't be buying anything for a few paydays


----------



## MiK1138 (23 May 2015)

New shifter


----------



## Kilbourne (23 May 2015)

Im after some black bib shorts, so I stop showing all the poor drivers my butt crack!


----------



## contadino (23 May 2015)

I was thinking of a new saddle and bar tape, but they're not urgent so I'll get the hubs stripped and serviced by the new LBS I found recently instead. I got a posh saddle bag last month so it's not like the bike is feeling neglected.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 May 2015)

Not bikey, but I just bought one of these. I first heard one about 4 years ago and was knocked out by the sound quality. The new job means I can finally afford it and I'm sure the years of waiting will make it sound even better.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> A smart phone to supplant my dumb one. Having long resisted the lures of that technology – I'm on a screen often enough as it is, it's nice to escape the lure of the internet once in awhile – I've finally succumbed. Well, further succumbed. I've been lugging around a tablet for videos, purely to help the time pass on train journeys...
> 
> Nothing bikie on my shopping list, alas. Well, maybe some new hood covers, mine have been worn down by gripping them too hard in terror on the steepest climbs.


Plenty of cycling applications for the smartphone. I think it's a useful cycling accessory.


----------



## MontyVeda (25 May 2015)

dunno... last pay-day was a new PC and a new mop & bucket, meaning I'm finally the man who has everything


----------



## cyberknight (25 May 2015)

Lisat said:


> I had an austerity April and miserly May so now I can book and pay for my holidays.


Paying the last of mine off come pay day and hiring a bouncy castle for sons birthday party, ruddy lawn mowers just gone phoom as well ;(


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 May 2015)

cyberknight said:


> ruddy lawn mowers just gone phoom as well ;(



That's odd. They usually go whuttawhuttawhuttawhutta


----------



## djb1971 (25 May 2015)

a new front hub for the 9:zero:7

current one has imploded from the axle outwards 

on the plus side, I kept my teeth and nuts


----------



## anothersam (25 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Plenty of cycling applications for the smartphone. I think it's a useful cycling accessory.



Doubtless. Here's one I dug up not aimed particularly at cyclists, but I'm sure those used to having access to certain facilities will appreciate it:


----------



## hedder2212 (26 May 2015)

New motorcycle helmet.
New motorcycle jacket.
New indicators for the zed 400.
New levers and right hand side panel for the zed 400.
New tyres for the zed 400 AND moped.
Mot for the zed 400.
Tax for the zed 400.
Insurance for the next year for the zed 400.

Cant even spend anything on bicycles because of my bloody motorbike and the C**T that put nails all over the road just so id over them knowing I cant see them when im setting out at 3am to get to work that and I dropped the thing last night and the MOT is due + insurers cancelled policy because I forgot to send them a copy of my licence


----------



## slowmotion (26 May 2015)

A large secondhand fridge. My cunning scheme for lager production requires a fermenting chamber that is controlled at between 0 and 2 degrees C via a £10 electronic thermostat from ebay. The chances of five decent gallons of drinkable FYP are slim but, hey!, it's worth a shot.


----------



## anothersam (28 May 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Plenty of cycling applications for the smartphone. I think it's a useful cycling accessory.



Seriously though, thanks for the idea. You can see how out of it I am in some ways technologically speaking...

Went to to a large chain store the other day which I won't name [Carphone Warehouse], where the way in which my questions were answered rapidly gave the impression that I am too stupid for a smart phone. I'm so glad the salesman gave me this impression, else I may have mistakenly given him money.

On a more cheerful note, do you have any recommendations for apps?


----------



## contadino (28 May 2015)

Angry birds.
Candy something or other...

That's what smart phones are all about.

If only there was an app that makes fat fingers thin...

ETA: Endomondo.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (28 May 2015)

Smartphones are for porn. 


A friend told me.


----------



## mythste (28 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> Seriously though, thanks for the idea. You can see how out of it I am in some ways technologically speaking...
> 
> Went to to a large chain store the other day which I won't name [Carphone Warehouse], where the way in which my questions were answered rapidly gave the impression that I am too stupid for a smart phone. I'm so glad the salesman gave me this impression, else I may have mistakenly given him money.
> 
> On a more cheerful note, do you have any recommendations for apps?



I work in the mobile industry, if you have any questions that you'd like honest answers to please feel free to PM me


----------



## jowwy (28 May 2015)

New set of cranks for the 29er

New bottom bracket for the Ti


----------



## potsy (28 May 2015)

New tyres for the single-speed and a few tools so I can fettle it myself.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 May 2015)

Hopefully a Brompton. But it depends how the auction goes.


----------



## djb1971 (28 May 2015)

hope fatsno front hub, spokes and nips ordered. All for less than a new jones 135 hub!

a new pair of maxxis mammoths and a pair of wtb nano 40c tyres.

with luck, that'll be enough for a while!


----------



## the_mikey (28 May 2015)

New 9 speed cassette, chain, bar tape and cables.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 May 2015)

anothersam said:


> Seriously though, thanks for the idea. You can see how out of it I am in some ways technologically speaking...
> 
> Went to to a large chain store the other day which I won't name [Carphone Warehouse], where the way in which my questions were answered rapidly gave the impression that I am too stupid for a smart phone. I'm so glad the salesman gave me this impression, else I may have mistakenly given him money.
> 
> On a more cheerful note, do you have any recommendations for apps?


I like Strava, and AccuWeather . You probably have a different weather app in Britain .


----------



## anothersam (29 May 2015)




----------



## winjim (29 May 2015)

Accuweather predicted snow for our honeymoon. We arrived to the biggest heatwave they'd had in a decade


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2015)

Love your start screen for AccuWeather. That's probably the best reason to have it. I did not cycle to our local volunteer fire department breakfast in a rural town about 10 miles away one morning, I thought something was up with the weather. It was. F4 tornado about 30 miles away, and 3"hail here, accompanied by 60+ mph winds and rain like a car wash. In that case, my phone actually called me to tell me this was going to happen, but, like so many things car-oriented, only about 15 minutes before it happened. Towns distant enough here, that would not have been enough warning for a cyclist. Talk about crosswinds, a downburst snapped 10 power poles in two different locations about a mile from me Common sense app saved the day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2015)

I also run _*Here*_ for mapping and navigation, in the beta version. And NFL Mobile. *Go Vikings!*


----------



## richbris86 (29 May 2015)

Kevoffthetee said:


> Thanks to the forum I've already sorted a saddle and post late on in the month so think I'll be choosing between SPD pedals for the pug and a budget pair of shoes or a saddle and new X-tyres for the mtb.



potentially a complete 105 group set for my commuter (second hand)


----------



## MrPie (29 May 2015)

Bora ultra 2's.......arrived Wednesday, tubs glued and now ready to roll!


----------



## MrDaveCee (30 May 2015)

Even though payday is next week, last night I bought
A pair of Schwalbe One Tyres
Fulcrum Racing 5's
Some Kool Stop brake pads (thanks to seeing them mentioned on here)
and a couple of Park Tool tools for changing the cassette over to my new wheels.
I just need to pay myself back in to my savings account on payday next week!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2015)

Perhaps some repair welding for a racing bicycle to be named later. New shifters for the Fuji Touring bike, and some front racks as well. All depends on the welding bill for filling a cracked dropout.


----------



## SteCenturion (30 May 2015)

MrPie said:


> Bora ultra 2's.......arrived Wednesday, tubs glued and now ready to roll!


Do you race @MrPie ?

Asking obviously due to the "tubs".

I have been looking/drooling at Bora Ultra 50 clinchers & FFWD F6R FCC (full carbon clinchers).


----------



## SteCenturion (30 May 2015)

swl said:


> View attachment 89767
> 
> Not bikey, but I just bought one of these. I first heard one about 4 years ago and was knocked out by the sound quality. The new job means I can finally afford it and I'm sure the years of waiting will make it sound even better.


Ahh, Bowers & Wilkins.... Lush


----------



## NorvernRob (30 May 2015)

Paid a load of money off my credit card, that's paid for this months stuff that I bought well before payday


----------



## MrPie (30 May 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Do you race @MrPie ?
> 
> Asking obviously due to the "tubs".
> 
> I have been looking/drooling at Bora Ultra 50 clinchers & FFWD F6R FCC (full carbon clinchers).


Not seriously - some TT's and the odd crit....just don't have the engine if I'm honest. I got a juicy tax refund so bought a Colnago C60.....BU2 just seemed like the right thing to do


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2015)

New shifters ordered, SunRace Thumb shifters. 15 simoleons.


----------



## slowmotion (31 May 2015)

Windows 7 and a 1GB RAM upgrade.
Whatever happened to Sex'nDrugs'nRock'nRoll?


----------



## SteCenturion (31 May 2015)

slowmotion said:


> Windows 7 and a 1GB RAM upgrade.
> Whatever happened to Sex'nDrugs'nRock'nRoll?


Middle age & sausage rolls ?


----------



## Mrs M (31 May 2015)

A flat in the city, hopefully.
Put an offer in, rejected and advised what seller wanted so went back and offered that providing they took it off market and deal done.
Heard nothing  
Setting up as a landlady again, older and wiser these time


----------



## De Sisti (31 May 2015)

A new bow for my double bass


----------



## SteCenturion (11 Jun 2015)

Samsung washing machine to replace the Hotpoint bag 'O' S#!T€ washer/dryer that has thankfully gone bang & can rest in pieces as scrap.

That's £412.98 I will never see again.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Jun 2015)

Cycle shoes and a dress sporran


----------



## vickster (11 Jun 2015)

Euros for my holiday


----------



## contadino (11 Jun 2015)

numbnuts said:


> Cycle shoes and a dress sporran



Ghillies with recessed cleats?


----------



## Mark1978 (11 Jun 2015)

I've decided that my next bike is going to be the Bianchi Intenso so this payday will be put towards it - as will the next few!


----------



## mustang1 (11 Jun 2015)

Well I've gone off the idea of a brompton and currently running of ssfg.


----------



## contadino (11 Jun 2015)

Bar tape - and I'm open to advice...


----------



## contadino (11 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3740700, member: 259"]Make sure it's black
[/QUOTE]
Ah yeah. New black saddle so tape's gotta be black too.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (11 Jun 2015)

Held back on a purchase as I'm considering my first bike build


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jun 2015)

Season ticket renewal time.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (11 Jun 2015)

swl said:


> Season ticket renewal time.


Not in newcastle it isn't


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jun 2015)

Or Govan


----------



## Hyslop (13 Jun 2015)

Todays spending spree,Mavic shoes,Look Keo Max 2 pedals,Prendas gloves,new cable fitted.Wastrel that I am,these were all necessary purchases,and Im sticking to that!


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Jun 2015)

contadino said:


> Bar tape - and I'm open to advice...


Arundel Gecko Grip is my personal fave, never tried Lizard Skins but also thought to be top notch by many.


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Jun 2015)

It was going to be a new car *Personal Contract Hire* so not buying it, but fell through, so I have consoled myself with 2 pairs (1 red, 1 black) of Castelli S Rosso Corsa mitts when they arrive.


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Jun 2015)

It was going to be a new Skoda Octavia VRS on Personal Contract Hire, so not actually buying it, but this fell through so I have consoled myself with 2 pairs of Castelli S Rosso Corsa mitts *1 red, 1 black*.

In a sale so rude not to.


----------



## SteCenturion (18 Jun 2015)

It was going to be a new Skoda Octavia VRS on Personal Contract Hire, so not actually buying it, but this fell through so I have consoled myself with 2 pairs of Castelli S Rosso Corsa mitts *1 red, 1 black*.

In a sale so rude not to.


----------



## Oldbloke (18 Jun 2015)

Waiting for the sales (highly regulated here) to start next week, getting new laptop and Bluetooth speaker, Bose 
If iI can get a good deal.


----------



## Soltydog (19 Jun 2015)

Well it's payday & i've been struggling to find myself a treat, then up pops this on my facebook timeline





A claret & amber cycling jersey . As a Bradford City follower I just couldn't resist, just hope its close to actual club colours when it arrives


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Jun 2015)

I've my eye on a new car, a Planet X London Road Rival 22 Hydraulic and who knows what after that


----------



## Garry A (19 Jun 2015)

Paying for the Defy 3 that I ordered.


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Jun 2015)

Bought a pair of rigid chrina rims, on the cheap!


----------



## Kevoffthetee (18 Aug 2015)

I'm on the look out for a black and green saddle to match the defy0. I'm tempted by the charge spoon ltd edition by leisure lakes but thinking of a Fizik team saddle if I can find one cheap enough. Apart from that I'm looking at the winterising options such as jackets, gloves and mudguards.

Would love a new set of wheels but will have to wait until I sell the Peugeot to raise funds


----------



## lee1980sim (18 Aug 2015)

Got new microwave, new work footwear, 3/4 bottoms for cycling in, and pre ordered forza 6


----------



## MikeW-71 (18 Aug 2015)

I'm stashing some cash from the bonus (shock horror we got one!!!) to get an N Gauge model railway kit. I fancy making a proper layout, but don't have the space for anything bigger. Not had a train set since I was a kid 

Otherwise, need some new bar tape and considering a small wheel upgrade for the CX.


----------



## Cubist (18 Aug 2015)

Bought the last bits I needed to get a second road build finished, and then have found a carbon 456 frame at dead right money. Will swap the bits off the Soul to see what the On One can do, and raid the spares box for a 1x10 drivetrain. Fettletastic!


----------



## Drago (18 Aug 2015)

Head light bulbs.


----------



## MrGrumpy (18 Aug 2015)

Mercedes E class cause that's how I roll


----------



## jayonabike (18 Aug 2015)

Stocked up on a few bottles, these turned up this morning







The last 2 bottles are high strength bourbons, the Noah's Mill is 57.15% and the Bookers 63.7%


----------



## Kevoffthetee (27 Apr 2016)

I think it's time for summer tyres so I'll be looking for some bargains on Conti Gp4000 II's or Schwalbe Ones.

I'll also be picking up some chain pliers to make it easier to get the chain off for degreasing


----------



## captain nemo1701 (27 Apr 2016)

Well, this payday, I start two weeks leave. Plus I've stashed away a few hundred quid over the last eight months or so, so I'm going to be really, really organised and buy my Christmas flight to Amsterdam.


----------



## huwsparky (27 Apr 2016)

Not payday but bought an Edge 520 yesterday! Quite looking forward having a play with it!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (27 Apr 2016)

18 days till my pay day and I will be working in Turkey so no spendy spendy for me


----------



## Sara_H (27 Apr 2016)

I've just paid for a night away at the weekend.


----------



## goody (27 Apr 2016)

Got the car mot'd and need to buy a cycle carrier to take me, bro-in-law, nephew and his mate to the start of a charity ride. Not sure why I'm buying the carrier we're using my car and my bikes going in the back. Not even sure why we're using my car the ride finishes sunday in Weymouth so I'm riding home from there on Monday. Maybe they'll bring it back cleaned with a full tank of diesel.


----------



## Vantage (27 Apr 2016)

Going on a camping holiday in early August with the fianceé, her son and my 2 girls so I was gonna buy the girls some new self inflating mats and new tent lights plus a front and rear cam for the bike.
But now I cant. Coz dumbs%^* here managed to crack the screen of his Samsung S4 a couple hours ago rendering it bloody useless and now have to p*&^ away some money for a new cheapo Chinese knock off phone to replace it.
Fu!"£$% goddamn bloody stupid phones!


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2016)

Food, its been a long month and the cupboards are bare.


----------



## Grant Fondo (28 Apr 2016)

as well as pay day I just got a £4k tax refund, so may well treat the wife and kids to a McDonalds this bank holiday.


----------



## adamangler (28 Apr 2016)

just ordered a new bike the other day for myself. But today i bought a mop bucket for r lass as shes been moaning about the cracked one in the cupboard for a while now.

When i pick the bike up a new pair of shoes and pedals wont go amiss


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Apr 2016)

adamangler said:


> just ordered a new bike the other day for myself. But today i bought a mop bucket for r lass as shes been moaning about the cracked one in the cupboard for a while now.
> 
> When i pick the bike up a new pair of shoes and pedals wont go amiss


You certainly know how to treat a girl!


----------



## adamangler (28 Apr 2016)

it was a vileda i`ll have you know


----------



## Origamist (28 Apr 2016)

New lawn mower and if I'm feeling particularly flush, one of those weed extractor tools, the ones you see on QVC that look to good to be true...


----------



## postman (28 Apr 2016)

I kid you not,but a sly visit to Dunkin Donuts.A latte two donuts and a LARGE ice cream sundae.


----------



## Stevec047 (28 Apr 2016)

Looks like it's time to upgrade the stock wheels as I a rear that is out of shape and can't be trued. Not sure what to go for but not wanting to spend huge bucks.


----------



## Saluki (28 Apr 2016)

New boots. I've seen a really nice pair


----------



## mythste (28 Apr 2016)

I'm going to be buying the most beautifully gaudy jersey bibs combo that I've had my eye on for years and has finally dropped in price in my size!


----------



## steve50 (28 Apr 2016)

I am due a nice fat tax rebate so when it lands I will be treating my lovely wife to a meal somewhere nice, some new clothes and shoes for above mentioned wife and maybe something for yours truly when i think of something i need.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (29 Apr 2016)

Either new wheels or a smart turbo trainer


----------



## RoubaixCube (29 Apr 2016)

huwsparky said:


> Not payday but bought an Edge 520 yesterday! Quite looking forward having a play with it!



it is a most excellent peice of kit


----------



## huwsparky (29 Apr 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> it is a most excellent peice of kit


I've heard good things and taken the plunge! Quite interested in the FTP/power features more than anything. 

I needed a speed sensor and had a buyer for my current 500 lined up so in all likelihood it wont actually cost me much to upgrade by the time I've shipped on the cadence and hrm as I don't need them. (Bought the bundle)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Apr 2016)

I bought a stages G2 power meter, rent, electricity, gas, porridge, milk etc The usual payday stuff


----------



## rideswithmoobs (29 Apr 2016)

Bought for my son. Ah well maybe treat myself next month


----------



## fossyant (29 Apr 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Either new wheels or a smart turbo trainer



Just bought a Smart Trainer. Tacx Flow Smart. Although the bugger who knocked me off will be paying for it eventually !


----------



## Grant Fondo (29 Apr 2016)

... I have been thinking about this long and hard since making a flippant comment about McDonalds yesterday, most likely a slap up Subway, or a 'Bargain Basket' at my local Kansas Fried Chicken.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (29 Apr 2016)

Just purchased

Bkool pro trainer and a set of Reynolds strike slg clincher tubeless wheelset 

Nice 10% off with the mayday10 promo code


----------



## Hyslop (29 Apr 2016)

Bikewise, a new Garmin cadence sensor.a set of tyres(yet to decide)Rapha Core shorts,and an Edelweiss jersey.....and then I shall spend no more for at least 18 months....promise!Aside from that,there are lots of boring,mundane essentials,shant enjoy buying them,somehow the fun just isn't there


----------



## Paul139 (29 Apr 2016)

Been umming and erring for a few months and I think I've decided to buy a GoPro hero session. Really wanted a Garmin virb elite but just can't justify the money. Riding to Paris the end of May so I want something to capture the ride.


----------



## Bollo (29 Apr 2016)

Yay! Just sold the mid-life crisis car so I'm flush. Stages power crank pour moi.


----------



## Garry A (29 Apr 2016)

Think I'll get some tools and learn another bit of maintenance.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (31 May 2016)

It's that day and I can't find anything to tempt me. Was thinking tyres but I'd just be changing them for the hell of it. Was thinking a New Jersey but I'm a ride leader for the club so need to be in club kit.  Don't know what to do, I may have to socialise with my family


----------

